# Mountain biking in Istria, Croatia and Lake Bled, Slovinia



## rc-architect (Dec 1, 2007)

Anyone out there have any suggestions for daytrip mountain bike trails around Lake Bled, Slovinia or in Istria, Croatia? I'll be there in July and I'm looking to rent a bike and ride...thanks.


----------



## filippotraveller (Jun 17, 2013)

In Bled you can turn to this guys: :: 3glav adventures :: - Bled, Slovenia - Amazing OUTDOOR ADVENTURES & ACTIVITIES!


----------

